# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Coelastrum sp.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una mueva alga verde de la familia Coelastraceae estas células redondeadas forman colonias entre ellas como se puede ver en las fotografías, podría ser Coelastrum pseudomicroporum o Coelastrum astroideumoelastrum esto depende si consideramos las células unidas o con espacios entre ella.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (18-jul-2014),F. Lázaro (19-jul-2014),Los terrines (18-jul-2014),sergi1907 (18-jul-2014),willi (20-jul-2014)

----------

